

The Scotch programming language - my Christmas break 2010 project - bendmorris
http://www.bendmorris.com/2010/12/intro-to-scotch.html

======
jbr
This looks like a really cool project/language. How do I build it? Does it
build on OS X?

\--

I'd love to "watch" the project on github, but alas it's stranded on the
island of google code. Check out this [1] basho blog entry on why they chose
github over bitbucket — most of the reasoning applies to google code as well.
I'm not affiliated with github, by the way, just a happy user.

For a project like this, the concept of "watchers" isn't a vanity metric. I've
been working on a lisp->javascript language and have found github watchers to
be surprisingly motivating and encouraging.

[1] [http://blog.basho.com/2010/11/11/a-few-more-details-on-
why-w...](http://blog.basho.com/2010/11/11/a-few-more-details-on-why-we-
switched-to-github/)

~~~
bendmorris
Unfortunately, I don't have a Mac, so my ability to support Mac users is
limited at the moment. Scotch should build from source just fine if you
install GHC and use Haskell's Cabal tool to download a few extra packages -
haskeline and executable-path are the two I can think of at the moment that
are needed.

The command to build is ghc --make scotch. Just run the executable that's
produced. Let me know if you run into any problems and I'll see if I can help.

As far as Github, never used it, as I've always been a SVN guy - I'll have to
look into it after the holidays are over. Thanks for the suggestion.

~~~
yawniek
cool stuff! got it working under os x. deps are: haskeline, executable-path
and Decimal

------
effigies
This is kind of neat. It seems like it'd be useful as a more easily debugged
Haskell.

I'd be more inclined to actually play with it, though, if it accepted a
superset of Haskell, which allowed arbitrary IO tainting. So I might write:

    
    
        do
            pure code
            {- Scotch debug statements
            ...
            -}
            pure code
    

And then just dump it into the Scotch compiler/interpreter when I ran into
issues.

Of course, this would only work if you could guarantee semantic equivalence to
the Haskell except in those debug bits.

~~~
Miky
"A superset of Haskell, which allowed arbitrary IO tainting" doesn't really
make any sense with Haskell's semantics, unless you're talking about
unsafePerformIO, which already exists.

------
wccrawford
Wow. That has some awesome concepts. Keep up the good work!

